# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  No-claim 2005 toch nog geïnd - Zibb.nl

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*No-claim 2005 toch nog geïnd*
*Zibb.nl -** 12 okt 2006*
SCHIEDAM - Vele honderdduizenden mensen moeten alsnog hun no-claim over 2005 afdragen omdat veel ziekenhuizen te laat zijn met het indienen van rekeningen bij de verzekeraars. Dat meldt De Telegraaf. Veel *...* 
No-claim zorg toch nog geïnd Telegraaf
*alle 2 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

